# Sullivan Canyon Rd.



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone done the Sullivan Canyon Rd. ride? Hopped on the 29er utility bike this morning and hooked up with a couple buddies. We rode up Mandeville Canyon to Westridge Rd. Took Westridge up to the parking lot. Wondering why there aren't more cyclists on Westridge. Gets pretty steep and very little traffic, unlike Mandeville.

Got on Mandeville Canyon fire road up to the Nike missile silo pad and then down to Mulholland and over to Sullivan fire road. From there went cut down to Sullivan Canyon and took that back to Queensferry and then cut over to Bayliss and the back down Westridge.

Sullivan Canyon is an epic ride (especially on a 29er with 32mm slick tires and no suspension) , Still had a blast. Got to go back up there with my full suspension bike.

Started from Redondo Beach, total miles 54. Next time I think we'll drive up that way. That way we can cut some of the miles off and get to spend more time on the trails. If you haven't been there and want a pretty intense ride, give these trails a try :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

In the late '80's to mid 90's I was riding Sullivan Canyon and the surrounding fire roads all the time. You should try Sullivan at night. It's a little intimidating but the night sounds are wonderful. Fire Road 28 and Fire Road 32 are happy places to ride, as well. They all have views that a real estate developer would bribe the entire city council for, as well as the mayor, fire chief and county supervisors. Hey wait. Isn't this a road bike forum, not a mountain bike forum?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I might try the fire roads at night (ok, I probably won't),  but to go down into the canyon, that would be scary as hell. It's pretty iffy in some areas down there, almost went down a couple of times.

Yeah, we're definitely going to try some other fire roads and trails. We had a blast. 

Felt nice to get off the road bike and hit some trails.

Beautiful area with picture perfect views. Of course I forgot to bring my camera :mad2:

If you're up there and find a Camelbak Podium Chill bottle in the bushes, it's mine. Sucker flew off somewhere down in the canyon. Didn't care though, having way too much fun.

I'm on a road bike forum, what the hell am I doing on a road bike forum?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Sully loop*

you found a pretty popular loop! We've done the Westridge/Nike/Sullivan loop many a time.

there are also singletrack trails that parallel the Westridge & Sully fireroads up on the ridge. Good for the trip back down, not so good climbing.

Sullivan canyon is great either way, up or down. And yes, it's a little freaky at night. Especially solo 

I ride a rigid 29er and its perfect for that ride. No need for suspension unless you want to set a PR coming down it and piss off all the hikers. 




redondoaveb said:


> I might try the fire roads at night (ok, I probably won't),  but to go down into the canyon, that would be scary as hell. It's pretty iffy in some areas down there, almost went down a couple of times.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> I'm on a road bike forum, what the hell am I doing on a road bike forum?



occasionaly when we're bored of road rides we'll climb up to Nike from the valley side and take the Westridge fireroad down to Mandeville. Bombing down a fireroad in the drops and big ring is a HOOT.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to climb Sullivan Ridge to the Nike Base and then back down the way I came every Friday back in the early 2000's. Sullivan Ridge is a tough climb.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

We were checking out the single track trails but decided against riding them yesterday. Probably ride them next time out. I lost my Camelbak Chill bottle somewhere along Sullivan Canyon and decided to ride back up to see if I could find it. Couldn't find the bottle but it made for a good excuse to bomb back down. More fun the second time as I knew the terrain a little better.

We also bombed down the fire roads a little bit but it was a little hairy with the slick tires I have on my 29er (Scott Sub20). Time for some knobbys. Wondering if I should get some 38 cyclocross tires or go with a wider mountain tire. :idea:

The hardest climb was Westridge Rd.(street section). Pretty unrelenting hill, especially the last section. Got pretty steep. Not too bad most of the way (8%-11%), then we came to the last section (17%). Not what I wanted to see after our ride from Redondo. 

Well worth it once we got to the dirt section though :thumbsup:


----------

